# I need a new phone, not sure what to get. Ive been using an iphone on T-mo for a while



## DiploMax (Oct 16, 2011)

Im sick of this crappy iPhone.

Id like something a bit more interesting/versitle.

I hear the Galaxy S3 is coming out soon, but I dont know if I can wait.

what do you recommend for a T-mobile user?


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

I recommend you switch from T-Mobile









Seriously though, if you can wait for the GS3, that's a good choice, don't know when it will be coming out though. There is a possibility that the AT&T One X can work with T-Mobile, that could be a choice. If you don't need a "superphone" the HTC One S is a great choice also.


----------



## motoyola (Apr 27, 2012)

One S, then trade you iphone for guaranteed $200, they got the promo for trading till may 6 i believe


----------

